# Winnipeg Sun - UFC Part 2: No Dumb Bells



## Andrew Green (Feb 28, 2006)

> When Chuck Liddell finished college, all his family wanted was for him to get a real job.
> 
> Four years at Cal Poly University in his native San Luis Obispo, Calif., had earned him a stellar collegiate wrestling record.
> More importantly, his family thought, it had also earned him a degree in business and accounting.
> ...


 more: http://winnipegsun.com/Sports/OtherSports/2006/02/28/1465754-sun.html


----------

